# Florida Phrag Nursery Recommendations



## Jenny St. Michel (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi Everyone! 
My family and I are going on a vacation to the Tampa area in a couple weeks and I’m hoping to visit a couple orchid nurseries/greenhouses. Does anyone have any suggestions on where to go? I heard of a road full of orchid greenhouses in Apopka but also heard most places are closed to the public. Anyhow it’s a family trip so I will probably only get 1 day to visit so want to make the most of it. It would be great to go someplace with Phrags but Paphs would be cool as well. Thanks!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 31, 2020)

Has anyone gone to or heard about Phelp Farms? I have not gone but I have a couple of plants with their tags. I have also heard positive things about them. It looks like they are open to the public and in the area. 

Jenny - You might want to try emailing/calling some of the closed to the public nurseries to see if they ever allow appointments. I have done this in California and Hawaii. Generally, a few are open to a scheduled visits. The worse case is that they say no or don't respond at all. Just a thought.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2020)

Try Krull-Smith in Apopka.


----------



## Jenny St. Michel (Feb 1, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Has anyone gone to or heard about Phelp Farms? I have not gone but I have a couple of plants with their tags. I have also heard positive things about them. It looks like they are open to the public and in the area.
> 
> Jenny - You might want to try emailing/calling some of the closed to the public nurseries to see if they ever allow appointments. I have done this in California and Hawaii. Generally, a few are open to a scheduled visits. The worse case is that they say no or don't respond at all. Just a thought.


Thank you for the suggestion. Looks like Phelps’s welcomes visitors I would just need to make an appointment. Which is fine. I just need to figure out which day I will be able to go. If I go I will let you know what it’s like!


----------



## Jenny St. Michel (Feb 1, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Try Krull-Smith in Apopka.


Hi Eric, 
I also was looking at Krull-Smith. Thanks for the suggestion! Only bad part is going to trying to not buy too much.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2020)

That's easy, buy until you have no more money!


----------

